# OHH-50 68127F Tecumseh 5 HP Governor Link



## timbug (Sep 23, 2009)

I need to know how to hook up governor linkage on Tecumseh 5 HP model OHH50 68127F. This motor is on a Troy Built Versatiller. A diagram would be great.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf
starts on page 22.


----------

